

BP Damage Control Leaks Online (buying oil phrases on Google/Yahoo) - ukdm
http://abcnews.go.com/m/screen?id=10835618&pid=4380645

======
pixelbath
"...the company is paying upwards of $10,000 per day to maintain the various
search terms."

I'm assuming this is a guess in pay-per-click numbers? I understand the PPC
cost itself might be very high, but is this just (one of many) mis-
descriptions by the story?

"Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal slammed BP for its PR efforts..." $50m spent on
PR != $50m that would have been used for cleanup. Just like the government, a
company is capable of spending its money and resources in more than one place
at a time.

------
arjuan
The article paraphrases the situation as if they bought the first search
result, when all they really did was buy a targeted ad at the top of the
search results.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
Agreed. I had this arguement with a friend on Facebook as well. Furthermore,
the fact that they're willingly tying a search phrase like "oil spill" to
their name shows a bit of ownership to the catastrophe, which I think is a
good thing.

------
esponapule
i clicked on it just to cost BP more money, did not read what they are doing
because all they do is LIE

